# Oris Chronoris- Just arrived



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Literally just arrived. New Oris Chronoris. Quick unpack and look. Case size is very slim and 39mm a perfect size. Need to size bracelet and get some decent wrist shots. 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, fabulous!


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Ohhhpppfffhhh. That's a looker good vintage queues with modern execution. Congrats

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That's certainly a looker. Congratulations.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous piece. Love the bracelet. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.sane (Jun 25, 2017)

stonehead887 said:


> Literally just arrived. New Oris Chronoris. Quick unpack and look. Case size is very slim and 39mm a perfect size. Need to size bracelet and get some decent wrist shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great. congrats


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

More pics. Not sized the bracelet yet. Case and strap are lovely. 39mm width and I would say around 10mm height makes it feel quite "petite". Will easily wear under shirt cuff. Dial is lovely with silver effect inner chapter ring with 120 click and very positive action. 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice! Definitely on my radar... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice one .
I like the way the crowns are different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats. I remember you looking forward to this. Does it live up to expectations?


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Congrats. I remember you looking forward to this. Does it live up to expectations?


Really happy with it. The dial is way better in real life than the pics show. It's much more vibrant and loads of details. The numerals on date wheel are quite fine so it's not too bold and intrusive. Case shape is lovely. Different crowns adds a bit extra and bracelet is great. Clasp is much better than my other Oris. The overall proportions of case and strap are perfect. The whole watch just feels well made and refined..its a bummer I can't size the bracelet yet. It literally arrived as i was leaving the house for a weekend away so I took it with

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Spiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Really nice, congratulations! It's a real eye catcher!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got it sized. Loving it more and more. Dimensions are spot on. 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

In my eyes this is a real winner; beautiful design, right size, great bracelet... I'd better start saving


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Love the vintage logo on the caseback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful!! Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Love it! I think its yet another stunner from Oris.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

I love everything about this watch especially the bracelet. Now that you've had it for a few days what are your impressions on the bracelet? Is it comfortable? Any downsides?


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

DocScotter said:


> I love everything about this watch especially the bracelet. Now that you've had it for a few days what are your impressions on the bracelet? Is it comfortable? Any downsides?


The watch is very comfortable to wear. Bracelet is very smooth on the wrist, no sharp edges. Links are easy to change with screw in bars. Overall quality is excellent. The bracelet tapers gently to around 16mm and clasp is excellent too with contrasting brushed and polished finish. The only very very minor niggle is 19mm lug width but it's in proportion to watch dimensions.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> The watch is very comfortable to wear. Bracelet is very smooth on the wrist, no sharp edges. Links are easy to change with screw in bars. Overall quality is excellent. The bracelet tapers gently to around 16mm and clasp is excellent too with contrasting brushed and polished finish.


Good to hear! Thanks



stonehead887 said:


> The only very very minor niggle is 19mm lug width but it's in proportion to watch dimensions.


Yeah, I remember reading the specs when it was released and feeling a little disappointed by the lug witdth but that bracelet really makes up for it. Honestly, I can't see wearing it on anything other than that bracelet.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

What a cool watch, love the 100M water resistance that makes it a great all-rounder


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Congrats! My local dealer still doesn't have it yet o|


----------



## Sam Moraitis (Jul 25, 2015)

How big is your wrist if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

Fantastic. Love that vintage/modern look!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats another cracking ORis.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

very cool, man
--congratulations--


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Does this wear like a 39mm or a bit larger due to the case design??


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The chronoris is gorgeous. Would love to compare it side by side to my diastar diver. I think i will wear it while visiting an oris reseller.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> The chronoris is gorgeous. Would love to compare it side by side to my diastar diver. I think i will wear it while visiting an oris reseller.


I was just about to compare to mine as well. Love my diastar. Beautiful pic btw


----------



## DavidT2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats! I love these vintage classic looks.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Just got mine as well! I might pick up the bracelet for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Sure has that 70's vibe about it.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Congratulations! Just got mine as well! I might pick up the bracelet for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new arrival. Looks really good on the NATO. I think I will look for a light tan leather strap to add to the 70s feel and it will look perfect next to my Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Great looking watch! I especially love the bracelet. Congrats!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## JD1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Got the call from my AD today. Really happy with this piece! An Oris BC3 was my first nice mechanical watch 19 or so years ago and I've always had an Oris or two in my collection ever since. I was really excited when this version of the ChronOris was introduced this year.


----------



## wctah (Nov 9, 2016)

Fantastic watch, looking forward to getting one. I just love the way the crown looks unique and also it's 100m water resistance.


----------



## kdes24 (Nov 4, 2010)

do both 
crowns screw down?


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

kdes24 said:


> do both
> crowns screw down?


Just the lower crown

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 38271dcc4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome watch! Reminds me of Omega Chronostops.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

I looked at it at the local AD, and decided not to buy it (yet) because I found it hard to operate the bezel without taking it off the wrist and the double layers of nato strap really made it look tall.

But I asked about the price, and without any haggling at all I was offered $1,570 for one with nato strap (MSRP $1,750 I believe). Hope this is useful for potential buyers.


----------



## mcwatch12 (May 2, 2017)

whats the depth rating on this watch?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

mcwatch12 said:


> whats the depth rating on this watch?


A previously mentioned 100m.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

OP: sweet watch. Already set up my watchrecon search parameters for this piece (noticed one for sale too), this is a must have...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful, classy choice.


----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it looks super unique. On my radar too.


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

i love the way it looks. Unsure on the bracelet. Though i am warming to it. Really want to try one on.


----------

